# I have a Escape sailboat



## Hucky (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a Escape sailboat and i need some parts for it can somebody help me were i can find the manuals for my sailboats and some parts for ti that would be great thanks in advance i have them in my island Puerto Rico.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Is it a Rumba?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw1mlyHqRCwvA4dReTAumAm_

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZA Sailor (Sep 26, 2020)

Hucky said:


> I have a Escape sailboat and i need some parts for it can somebody help me were i can find the manuals for my sailboats and some parts for ti that would be great thanks in advance i have them in my island Puerto Rico.


I have a new rudder and centreboard for an Escape .live in North Carolina


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought one bought a sailboat to escape *on*?


----------



## Karen E (Oct 10, 2020)

ZA Sailor said:


> I have a new rudder and centreboard for an Escape .live in North Carolina


----------



## Karen E (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello, from Karen. Thank you for your post.
For the Centreboard, do you also have the rubber guide with metal rod that fits in the centreboard compartment?
We live on the Eastern Shore of the Chesapeake Bay but my sister lives in North Carolina.


----------



## Peter332 (Jul 5, 2021)

ZA Sailor said:


> I have a new rudder and centreboard for an Escape .live in North Carolina


Do you still have these available? Are you selling them? Camn you ship them? Thanks, Peter


----------



## DConlin (Jul 27, 2021)

Peter332 said:


> Do you still have these available? Are you selling them? Camn you ship them? Thanks, Peter


Do you still have the centerboard and rudder for an Escape? If so, please let me know the price and how to arrange getting them to me.
Thanks,
Deb


----------

